
A Million Users Desert BlackBerry, and Revenue Falls 48% - Pr0
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/21/technology/a-million-users-desert-blackberry-and-revenue-falls-48.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
======
jtchang
$2.9 billion is a staggering amount of capital to have on hand. With the right
leadership it is quite possible they can turn this boat around.

The real issue though is I see no end in sight to Android's popularity in
developing countries. Both Apple and Google will continue to innovate and as
more and more developers continue their work on making apps it will be harder
for Blackberry to sustain any sort of market share.

~~~
malandrew
I don't see why they wouldn't try to become the premier business Android
device. They have the knowledge/talent to create a well integrated device.
They simply made some bad bets, whereas iOS and Android were the right bets.
Now they should acknowledge that and co-opt Android to catch up. At the end of
the day they make money on the hardware side of things so this does make
sense.

